# Calibre and the nook



## mom2karen (Aug 15, 2009)

I use Calibre with my Kindle and hooked up a friend's Nook to show her how it works.  I was able to move books onto her Nook but can't see her library on Calibre.  When I click on the library button in Calibre nothing shows up.  Is there something different I need to do when using a Nook with it?


----------

